# Breastfeeding and Coxsackie(hand foot mouth)



## sharon71 (May 27, 2005)

has anyone BF a LO while they had coxsackie? My DD (2) had this last week.
She slept with DH and I all last week and BF throughout the night.
My left nipple became extremely sore about the 3rd night I thought maybe her latch was off some during the night. I cringe we she nurses that side now but bite my tongue and get through it. I was inspecting the nipple as I have been recently and I now see a blister like sore on the nipple near the areola .
I'm wondering if it's just a blister caused by a bad latch or if coxsackie can be transferred from child's mouth to breast like yeast?
Yea I feel really dumb for asking but haven't found anything online.
Thanks.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

nak...
if the virus were to transfer, wouldn't you get blisters on your hands, feet, and mouth? it's not that you get blisters wherever you came in contact...i don't think.

i recently had a bleb, and it started the same way. i woke up sore thinking it was a bad latch, then found the bleb on my nipple.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

I am dealing with a bunch of little blisters on my nipple right now. It started with just one blister. I *think* that it is due to night time latch problems (my son is 12 months old). I am treating for thrush as well just in case...but it does seem to be improving with changing the way I nurse in bed.
I saw my family practioner and midwife both of whom didn't have much of an idea about what was wrong.
I left a message for the very experienced LC that we have in our area. She left me a message in return (she is out of the country on vacation so we haven't actually spoken in person)...But she said that based on what I was describing it sounded similar to what happened to her daughter when her daughter's baby got coxsackie. So I think it can definitley transfer to your breast.
My little guys doesn't seem to have any symptoms...I am assuming that you LO has blisters?


----------



## sharon71 (May 27, 2005)

Thanks ladies. I think it's from a bad latch too.my dd only had about 5 sores in her mouth with 1 being a canker sore. no body rash.


----------



## MamaZ (May 29, 2007)

I developed a coxsackie infection that was only on my nipple when my daughter had it. She had bit me while she had coxsackie and was nursing. It was very painful and I developed blisters in the area where the bite occurred. I couldn't figure out what it was, so I went to the doc who promptly asked me if my baby was sick. After she made the connection I felt so stupid for not thinking of that myself.

I just tried to get her to nurse more on the other side until it cleared up. I figured at least I knew my body was making antibodies to help her clear her own infection!


----------

